# 51 Per Cent Of Pakistanis Sad Over Osama's Death: Survey



## kds1980 (May 16, 2011)

http://www.ndtv.com/article/world/51-per-cent-of-pakistanis-sad-over-osamas-death-survey-106165

Islamabad:  A majority of Pakistanis surveyed in a poll appeared to be aggrieved over the death of Osama bin Laden, with 51 per cent describing their emotions as "grief". However, one-third said they were unconcerned by the incident.

The nation-wide poll was conducted by Gallup Pakistan between May 7 and May10, less than a week after bin Laden was killed in a raid by US special forces in the garrison city of Abbottabad on May 2.

Only 11 per cent of respondents said they were glad or relieved to know about the death of the Al Qaeda leader.

Forty-four per cent said they considered bin Laden a martyr while 28 per cent said they believed he was killed because he was an outlaw.
Twitter
NDTV Social
Live Messenger
Gmail Buzz
Print


Forty-nine per cent considered the raid against bin Laden an activity which was staged by the Americans.

Only 26 per cent believed the story being told is true and 25 per cent were unsure.

A majority said they believed Pakistani authorities acted in connivance with American forces to conduct the operation.

The belief about connivance is slightly higher for the civilian government (57 per cent) than for the army (48 per cent).

Only 30 per cent said they believed that having eliminated bin Laden, the US forces will withdraw from
Afghanistan.

A larger number (51 per cent) believed the US will continue to engage in the war in Afghanistan. Most Pakistanis feared that terrorist acts in their country might rise (42 per cent) or remain as they are (34 per cent).

Only a few (14 per cent) were hopeful that terrorism might decline after bin Laden's removal from the scene.

More than two-third (68 per cent) believed the country's sovereignty was severely compromised by the US operation while 28 per cent disagreed.

The study was released by Gilani Foundation and carried out by Gallup Pakistan, the Pakistani affiliate of Gallup International. The poll covered 2,530 men and women in the rural and urban areas.


----------



## kds1980 (May 16, 2011)

I don't know whether this survey is true or cooked up by media but if it is true then all the theories that majority of muslims don't support terrorism are not true


----------



## Ambarsaria (May 16, 2011)

kds1980 ji death of a muslim at the hands of a non-muslim is never a cause for official or popular celebration/joy for any muslim.  Neither is the death of an infidel (all of us non-muslims) at the hands of a muslim of much regret/sorrow to any muslim.  

That is what I have generally observed.  Like all generalizations, the above observation cannot stand or pass test of application to a specific individual, so it is only an observation of mine.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (May 16, 2011)

For the sake of argument. I wonder how the survey would turn out if given in the US. How many questions would show a reversal in the percentage breakdown? If there were some reversals, which items would show that? 

Example: How different would US opinion be for this issue?



> Only 30 per cent said they believed that having eliminated bin Laden, the US forces will withdraw from Afghanistan.



or this one



> Only a few (14 per cent) were hopeful that terrorism might decline after bin Laden's removal from the scene



I know of a recent Gallop poll in the US where 59 percent believe it is time to bring troops home from Afghanistan. But that is not a measure of whether people are confident that will happen.

Do we have any data that reports current opinion in the US? Worth taking a look.


----------



## Ambarsaria (May 16, 2011)

spnadmin ji the backbone of Terrorism is the money and support infra-structure.

They did not find any gold bars in Osama's compound.  Evil as he might have been he spawned enough hateful ones to last a mighty long time.

This death will have minimal to negligible affect on terrorism and Afghanistan.

Another interesting survey idea is a man in the street to state first name of the recently killed terrorist leader.  You ask the person,



What comes to mind as the first name of the terrorist leader recently killed whose name starts with the letter "O" and ends with Bin Laden?
I would not be surprised if the people in the North Eastern US will say,
Obama 40%
Osama 40%
Don't know 20%

I would not be surprised either if people in Texas or Arizona answered as follows,
Obama 65%
Osama 10%
Don't know 25%


Now that will be CNN Broadcast worthy peacesign

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (May 16, 2011)

LOL I wasn't asking you, 

:happykaur:

but wondering about the typical American. Forgive me. Your answers are always interesting and sometimes intriguing. 

Hope we can piece together some data.


----------



## Ambarsaria (May 16, 2011)

spnadmin said:


> LOL I wasn't asking you,
> 
> :happykaur:
> 
> ...


spnadmin ji I know you are not asking me but I am going to give another idea.  I am full of ideas tonight lolmundahug

May be Aman Singh ji can set up a Universal Poll linked back to SPN as follows ,



Death of Osama Bin Laden!
Press 1 if it destroyed Terrorism
Press 2 if it reduced Terrorism
Press 3 if it has no affect.

Afghanistan and death of Osama Bin Laden!
Press 1 if USA troops will leave Afghanistan in 2011
Press 2 if USA troops will leave Afghanistan as announced
Press 3 if you think USA troops will be in Afghanistan for long time

I am not Web savy but if it gives spn some good ranking on search engines and provided good info.  Just thinking ways to make spn greater.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (May 17, 2011)

We can try to work on your suggestion, Ambarsaria ji. It is actually a good one. Per usual.


----------

